# Knocking noise!



## Bimmervee (Feb 7, 2021)

While driving my E82 1 Series I drove into a kerb (it was foggy!), aside from very chewed up alloys there seemed to be no other damage. However after 2 weeks of not driving it, there is now a knocking side on the front wheels. There is rust on the front discs but none more than usual. Seems worse when at low speed, although not sure if that’s because the exhaust drowns it out at higher speeds. Steering seems fine. Any ideas?


----------

